# NGRC 2016 Hotel is filling up fast



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a heads up.... We are over 50% booked for our block of rooms at the HYATT HOTEL in Santa Clara on Monday and Tuesday and we are filling up fast on the other days. I would suggest booking a room soon if you want to stay at the Santa Clara Convention Center. The Hyatt is attached to the Convention Center so it is an easy walk to the bus pick up location and to the Exhibit Hall. We increased the number of rooms to the maximum we were able to and from what I understand, the rest of the rooms at the Hyatt are already booked. We are going to see what we can do to lock in some rooms at other close by hotels like the Hilton, Biltmore and Embassy Suites. There is a list of hotels available on the Convention Center Website: Santa Clara Hotels.

I'm letting my friends on MLS know the situation first before I post in other forums. I hope to see you all there!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------

